# Every cigarette rots you from the inside out.



## hands (7/3/15)




----------



## The Wolf (7/3/15)

Ish..... I feel like

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (8/3/15)

Ok, that was just gross


----------



## cfm78910 (8/3/15)

Yuck. And to think that's what I did to myself for 20 years.


----------

